# Inline spinner making?



## [email protected]#$carp (Aug 29, 2010)

Got a spinner bender/maker thing. Guy I got it from said I can use up to 20 guage wire didnt sound right to me. Tried using plain stainless steel all porpouse hard ware type thin guage wire but wasnt stiff enough. any body ever tried this? thanks in advavce for any info.


----------



## walleyejigger (Sep 29, 2009)

you need some .35 wire you can get it at barlowstackel.com what type of spinners are you making . i have a mold to make a inline spinner


----------



## [email protected]#$carp (Aug 29, 2010)

Just straight shaft type with beads. It seems like it would make a safety pin type to add to jigs. The .35 makes sense guage would be to thick. The mold is that for the bass type spinner buzz baits? I did see on the do-it site they had a mold that looked like some thing for the inlines. Will definitely be doing alot with it in the winter for sure though.


----------



## Treehog (Aug 18, 2010)

you might want to stop by old dutchman in westerville and check out their left wall. 100 closed eye shafts (6" .30) is about 6 or 7 dollars. I think I saw .24 in 4". They have some open eye stuff as well. Not a bad selection, but the body variety seems to get cleaned out pretty quick. Also, all of their lure bodies are in nickel. I've not yet seen any in brass, although if you asked for them I'm confident they would order them for you.


----------



## [email protected]#$carp (Aug 29, 2010)

Thanks Ill check it out. nickle would work for now all the blades I got are silver looking anyway. you ever painted nickle? wonder if jig powder paint woould work. I do need to find stiffer wire though what I used so far works but it bends up. Still hasnt broke but I havent had to big a fish hit any.


----------



## Treehog (Aug 18, 2010)

They have a wide variety of blades in color, size, and style. I've never painted them, but I hear that nail polish works well. As far as the wire size goes, I don't know that I would use the .30 if I were going for Musky (never fished for them) that I would use it, but we had a 19.25" smallmouth on one this past weekend, and the lure held up fine. I just wish it had been on my line instead of my buddy's. At least it was on one of my lures  This is a new hobby for me, but I'd be happy to talk it back and forth as much as you'd like. Feel free to PM me any time.


----------



## yonderfishin (Apr 9, 2006)

There is some interesting videos on youtube about making inline spinners. You can use almost any type wire , even paperclips though they will get bent easy....they have a tendency to get lost anyway so its no big loss if you make them on the cheap.


----------



## [email protected]#$carp (Aug 29, 2010)

Nail polish? Ill have to try that its probably cheap enough. I saw that Janns had a mold for bodies for sale also I might make that investment. Ill be getting more into it during winter. It is fun to make your own colors and there are a lot of different blade types Ive seen online and in catalogs Id like to try.The parts dont cost a whole lot and you can catch any fish on an inline.


----------



## Treehog (Aug 18, 2010)

I got bored at the weekend job and "painted" a few with a sharpie. I doubt it will hold up long though. 
Going to stop by the dollar store to see if they have clear glitter polish, and maybe some glow in the dark, or chartreuse and orange. Better bring the wife with me so I don't look like some sort of freak.


----------



## [email protected]#$carp (Aug 29, 2010)

clear over the sharpie might hold up. I did about a foot on a cheap rod once with glow in the dark worked real good for catfishing. glow in the dark should be easy to find around halloween though.


----------



## Treehog (Aug 18, 2010)

Thought I would try and put clear nail polish over the sharpie. Just a waste of blades. all it does is hydrate the ink and smear. 
Nail polish is working well though for painting. How're your spinners coming along? I'll get some pics of mine up when I get a chance.


----------



## [email protected]#$carp (Aug 29, 2010)

guess I wont try the sharpie and nail polish then. I havent done much else with spinners but did put in an order for some wire forms and some other parts.


----------



## st.slippy (Oct 3, 2008)

Sharpie works by itself. It will last several trips, but nice thing is keep some sharpies in your bag and touch them up. powder paint works too, but will add a little weight.


----------



## [email protected]#$carp (Aug 29, 2010)

Will nail polish go over old paint on buzz and spinnerbaits or would it peel? Im going to try it on some that are chipped. Found some paint made by sharpie in a tube looks like there pens too.


----------



## Treehog (Aug 18, 2010)

I've used polich over pre-painted blades with no problem.


----------



## Treehog (Aug 18, 2010)

Ugh. Polish*


----------

